# Trek 400 fr 1989 - thoughts?



## NJgreyhead (Jun 27, 2009)

Considering one.
Re True Temper 4130 cromoly double-butted - thoughts?

TIA.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

A true classic. What's not to like?


----------



## NJgreyhead (Jun 27, 2009)

*Type of tubing?*

So, that type of tubing is okay?
As likely as the others of that vintage to hold up?
Thanks.


----------

